# 1940 Ford Standard ............



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Box stock build, Revell kit, Testors enamel paints ..........


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a sharp looking old Ford ! And if I'm not mistaken, that looks to be an old flat-head V-8. I always liked them. If for no other reason, they have a unique look to them. And the added, newspaper in the front seat is a nice touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That is an old Flathead V-8. NICE job!

I'm not big on Fords but the work you did here looks GREAT, and GREAT choice of colors! LOVE the BIG white walls!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I like that! I dig the newspaper sitting on the seat.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, I'm diggin' that...love the old flathead and I too love the newspaper idea and the white walls. Very cool build.


----------



## Mud711 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice, the 1940 has always been one of my favorites, I have two in the mail and can't wait to get started on the standard.


----------

